

Parent-Founders - malomalo
https://42floors.com/blog/startups/parent-founders#

======
dudul
"You’ll finally institute a maternity/paternity policy"

This is just sad. So until the founder has a kid, employees don't deserve
parental leave. I refuse to believe all founders are so oblivious.

